# does anyone use Clarus stones and have any feedback



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

I am just getting started in making rhinestone templates and I wanted to use swarovski but the price is so high I am looking for an alternative. I was pretty much set on the Korean stones until today when I stumbled on these clarus stones. They look really nice on the website and was wondering if anyone uses them. I did a few searches but haven't found that many posts about them.


----------

